# Those annoying press down taps



## boskybee (May 12, 2006)

Anybody got any ideas on what to attach to those annoying press down taps you get on campsites and some aires, the ones that you press then they stop and you have to press them agian.....- i've tried a funnel but it overflows and trying to hold a funel, push doen the tap and make sure the other end of the pipe stays in the van is really difficult,!
Cheers
Annie


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Elastic bands are one way, smile at a fellow motorhomer is another

Steve


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Hacksaws best 8O


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

A one handed woodworking clamp


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Both hats on! As a camp site owner I love 'em because it stops people leaving them running which makes a mess and costs money (think of the enviroment!) 8O 

However as a camper I hate them and have found that a long bit of velcro works wonders!  

Bugger! everyone at Cornish Farm now knows my secret!


----------



## Minerva (May 22, 2006)

Hi Annie

You could try this at the van end of the hose (from our very own store) which will leave you free to operate the tap

outdoorbits

Bill


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Well, unless you camp alone then just make it a 2 person operation, one holds the pipe in the van, the other presses tap. Jobs a good un.

pete


----------



## 101368 (Oct 12, 2006)

boskybee said:


> Anybody got any ideas on what to attach to those annoying press down taps you get on campsites and some aires, the ones that you press then they stop and you have to press them agian.....- i've tried a funnel but it overflows and trying to hold a funel, push doen the tap and make sure the other end of the pipe stays in the van is really difficult,!
> Cheers
> Annie


If the problem is attaching the pipe then go to an agricultural hardware store and they'll probably have the right fitting. Not cheap though.


----------



## boskybee (May 12, 2006)

Brilliant - note to me, remember to put velcro, elastic bands and hacksaws in the van.
Cheers, very entertaining bunch today - maybe it's the weather?


----------



## boskybee (May 12, 2006)

Finally I have found what I think I am looking for - this one is listed on ebay but I got mine at the local market. off for 6 weeks mid sept so will know if it works then!


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

What holds the tap open? It looks like someone still has to push it down.

Steve


----------



## boskybee (May 12, 2006)

You are right but at least I now have a hand free for that and the other end of the pipe wheras I needed 3 hands before!


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

The thing that weeeeeeeeely annoys me is when it only stays on for 2 or 3 seconds. You can actually adjust the length of time they will stay open for between 3 and about 60 seconds by ajusting the spring inside with a spanner. oh sorry that involves READING THE INSTRUCTIONS.


Phill


----------



## capitanjohn (Nov 16, 2006)

If you cut the blue handle off the one gallon water containers, the part that went around the neck of the bottle fits over the tap perfectly and allows you to run as much water as you need.

Regards John.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

John,
That sounds like a good idea, any photo's?

Steve


----------



## capitanjohn (Nov 16, 2006)

SandJ said:


> John,
> That sounds like a good idea, any photo's?
> 
> Steve


Steve,

I am not proficient enough to add photo's yet, but when you hold the plastic handle in your hand and offer it up to the tap it will become evident how you hook it over. We have a couple in our wash bag and use them daily when we are in Europe, along with the rubber sink stoppers.

Regards John.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi John
No problem with pics, I think I get the idea.
If you want any help with pics just holler (send a pm) and I will try to help or point you in the right direction.

Steve


----------

